# Referendum



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

U.K. Has voted to Leave the EU by 52% could be a very bumpy road ahead


----------



## Popsicle65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yep it doesn't get any bumpier than this from now on..!!!


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Ah well, that's us jiggered then. No automatic right to live here, and tough to sell up since all the other Brits will be trying; not sure I want to go back to living in a country of little-Englander morons anyway. If we do manage to stay here we'll be far worse off - exchange rate has plummeted so pensions worth far less, and will be frozen now. Prob thrown out of the Portuguese health system next, but if I got sick now I'd just curl up and die anyway


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

It is not that bad.

Just a reaction by currencies and stock markets.

What proof is there that we are "jiggered" here?

Brits have been living here and all over the world for centuries.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

The withdrawal process will take two years so no need to be negative yet. None of us has a crystal ball.


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

SpiggyTopes said:


> What proof is there that we are "jiggered" here?


Perhaps one reason for your complacency could be due to your having different residency status to us; we've only been here four years so we're still on temporary residencias. We can only hope that the Brexit process takes longer than a year, giving us time to apply for permanent residency (after 5 years). Looking into it this morning, I believe that we have to be given EU rights until the moment of Brexit. Then we'd apply for Portuguese citizenship (all those exams! arghh!) Otherwise, we have no legal right to live here permanently, and could be deported.

Our recent acceptance into the Portuguese health system was due to my wife (belatedly) receiving her UK State Pension, allowing her to apply for an S1 certificate which she could show to the Social Security department. A cost-cutting measure by the always strapped-for-cash health system could see Brits allowed into the health system on this basis being thrown out. And of course, your EHIC card wouldn't be valid, so you wouldn't even get emergency care. Yes, I know we could get private insurance, but what the pound rumoured to be settling about 20% less against the Euro, our finances will be tight and we'd probably have to just risk it.

And coming on to pensions, they'll almost certainly be frozen, like those of the expats in Australia for example.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

binsley said:


> Perhaps one reason for your complacency could be due to your having different residency status to us; we've only been here four years so we're still on temporary residencias. We can only hope that the Brexit process takes longer than a year, giving us time to apply for permanent residency (after 5 years). Looking into it this morning, I believe that we have to be given EU rights until the moment of Brexit. Then we'd apply for Portuguese citizenship (all those exams! arghh!) Otherwise, we have no legal right to live here permanently, and could be deported.
> 
> Our recent acceptance into the Portuguese health system was due to my wife (belatedly) receiving her UK State Pension, allowing her to apply for an S1 certificate which she could show to the Social Security department. A cost-cutting measure by the always strapped-for-cash health system could see Brits allowed into the health system on this basis being thrown out. And of course, your EHIC card wouldn't be valid, so you wouldn't even get emergency care. Yes, I know we could get private insurance, but what the pound rumoured to be settling about 20% less against the Euro, our finances will be tight and we'd probably have to just risk it.
> 
> And coming on to pensions, they'll almost certainly be frozen, like those of the expats in Australia for example.


We have been here a year and do not have permanent residency.

My question was .... where is the proof or evidence that we have a problem? Are the locals our with their pitchforks? Deportation? Get a grip.

There is no evidence at all, only speculation and scaremongering which got us into this position in the first place.

When you have some hard facts I'd be happy to hear them.

Until then, you are just stirring up fear and anxiety unnecessarily.... where did we see that before?


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, you keep burying your head in the sand if you want. Me, I'm making contingency plans, the first of which is looking into the citizenship process.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

*Brexit starts taking its toll on Portugal*

Brexit starts taking its toll on Portugal - The Portugal News

What will happen to Portuguese workers over there ? :node:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I really don't think there's anything to worry about.

Portugal needs money & people & immigrants supply both.

The UK has far more Portuguese & other Europeans than there are Brits in Portugal & the rest of Europe & as the UK will never refuse them free medical treatment & any agreement would be reciprocal, we have nothing to worry about on that front.

The oldest treaty in the world is the Anglo-Portuguese treaty of 1368 so there's an immensely long history between both countries.

I reckon the currency changes are temporary & will recover within a few weeks at most.

Oh and I've just read the article in Portugal News that's nothing short of ridiculous hysteria of the worst kind....... Whoever put that one together must have previously worked for Screws Of The World & would benefit from a good kick up the jacksie to return the brains to where they're supposed to be.

Either way, we can't change anything. In the words of Omar Khyam:

“The Moving Finger writes; and, having writ,
Moves on: nor all thy Piety nor Wit
Shall lure it back to cancel half a Line,
Nor all thy Tears wash out a Word of it.”


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Which article did you mean, travelling-man? I've just read all of today's on this topic and they all look pretty sound, mostly focusing on the future treatment of Portuguese nationals in little-England...

António Costa's words sound encouraging, let's hope he's a man of his word (I'm still making contingency plans).


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

binsley said:


> Which article did you mean, travelling-man? I've just read all of today's on this topic and they all look pretty sound, mostly focusing on the future treatment of Portuguese nationals in little-England...
> 
> António Costa's words sound encouraging, let's hope he's a man of his word (I'm still making contingency plans).


The thread has been deleted now but some fidiot by the name of De Beer wrote a piece telling us the sky was falling in on Portugal & how some sales & school bookings have been delayed or cancelled....... The whole thing was utterly ridiculous!


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Just been made aware of something that's cheered me up! As you probably know, the Scot Nats are all fired up again for independence from the UK so that they can stay in the EU; and in their manifesto document "Scotland's Future" it states:

Following independence, other people will be able to apply for Scottish citizenship. For example, citizenship by descent will be available to those who have a parent or grandparent who qualifies for Scottish citizenship.

Now, mother-in-law was a Scot so that means the wife could be an EU citizen again, allowed to live in Portugal forever, and as her spouse so would I. Easier route than Portuguese citizenship I suspect; for one thing, the only language test you'd need is to be able to say "Fried Mars Bar"


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

As a Scot I am taking the place of Private Frazer from Dad's Army


We're doomed. We're all doomed


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Panic Ye not. Either the UK will default to membership of the EEA and thus we will be subject to the same regime as we are now or Portugal will simply add the UK the list (as with Switzerland) or as a last resort we can follow the well established procedures for residence for other foreigners ( which may need you to complete a basic language test or course).
Of course if you have a few quid you can always apply for a Golden visa.......


----------



## kingrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

I hold both British and Portuguese passport as my father is Portuguese and my mother is Scottish.
I was thinking of moving to Portugal end of this year but now I have kept that idea on hold.


----------

